# Rain sensing wipers driving me mad!



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

Whyyyyy, I want that speed thats a wipe every second but it keeps going super saiyan. I read the owners manual and maybe Im doing it wrong or reading it wrong, can it be disabled? My mkvi gti is better, even when I come through a drive through it turns off and sometimes they stay super saiyan

https://images.app.goo.gl/yBRXFaAzjByzBnkr8


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Hedgehodge said:


> Whyyyyy, I want that speed thats a wipe every second but it keeps going super saiyan. I read the owners manual and maybe Im doing it wrong or reading it wrong, can it be disabled? My mkvi gti is better, even when I come through a drive through it turns off and sometimes they stay super saiyan...sigh
> 
> https://images.app.goo.gl/yBRXFaAzjByzBnkr8


You have the little switch on top of the stalk it has 4 settings. Each determines the cycle length. Also the cycle length depends on the amount of rain being sensed on the windshield. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Hedgehodge said:


> Whyyyyy, I want that speed thats a wipe every second but it keeps going super saiyan. I read the owners manual and maybe Im doing it wrong or reading it wrong, can it be disabled? My mkvi gti is better, even when I come through a drive through it turns off and sometimes they stay super saiyan


The system on my 2016 R works very well. Wouldn't want a vehicle without it. Are you keeping the sensor area clean and free of tint?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Hedgehodge said:


> Whyyyyy, I want that speed thats a wipe every second but it keeps going super saiyan. I read the owners manual and maybe Im doing it wrong or reading it wrong, can it be disabled? My mkvi gti is better, even when I come through a drive through it turns off and sometimes they stay super saiyan
> 
> https://images.app.goo.gl/yBRXFaAzjByzBnkr8



You can turn off the rain sensor in the main screen settings. It reverts to normal intermittent op. I did it on my jetta b/c the rain sensor never works right.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

Hfqkhal said:


> You have the little switch on top of the stalk it has 4 settings. Each determines the cycle length. Also the cycle length depends on the amount of rain being sensed on the windshield.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup:


----------



## jimtunes (Mar 29, 2010)

Hfqkhal said:


> You have the little switch on top of the stalk it has 4 settings. Each determines the cycle length. Also the cycle length depends on the amount of rain being sensed on the windshield.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the same complaint. Even at the least sensitive setting the wipers go way too fast, very often faster than low in the non-intermittent setting. They worked flawlessly in my 2017 Gti, but like crap in my 2019 Tiguan.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

jimtunes said:


> I have the same complaint. Even at the least sensitive setting the wipers go way too fast, very often faster than low in the non-intermittent setting. They worked flawlessly in my 2017 Gti, but like crap in my 2019 Tiguan.


Have you cleaned the sensor spot on the windshield? Is the light sensor in the RVM unobstructed? BTW, the wipe rate is based on the rain fall rate, not a time interval.


----------

